
Looking for love? Online dating algorithms won't help you | The Verge - Anon84
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/7/2782397/online-dating-matching-algorithm-unhelpful-psychology-scientific-review
======
steve-howard
The university press release is here:
[http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2012/02/onlin...](http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2012/02/online-
dating-finkel.html?utm_campaign=&utm_medium=email&utm_source=enews)

Briefly, what the verge skipped is that the study had good things to say about
mobile online dating on the basis that it enables immediate, short meetings
with people around you (the best way to get a real impression of somebody).

